# Irc 2009 m1305.1.4.1



## steveray (Oct 1, 2014)

What is this saying?

M1305.1.4.1 Ground clearance. Equipment and appliances supported from the ground shall be level and firmly supported on a concrete slab or other approved material extending not less than 3 inches ( 76 mm ) above the adjoining ground. Such support shall be in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions. Appliances suspended from the floor shall have a clearance of not less than 6 inches (152 mm) from the ground.

Sounds like outdoors is 3" and inside is 6".....Poorly worded? ....I always thought it was just 3" everywhere....?


----------



## JCraver (Oct 1, 2014)

That's for equipment in a crawlspace, isn't it?

If you have your equipment resting on the ground, it has to be on a slab (or similar) 3" tall.  If you hang it from the floor trusses above, then it has to be 6" above the ground.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 1, 2014)

M1305.1.4 is for under floor locations (indoors)

M1401.4 Exterior installations.

Equipment and appliances installed outdoors shall be listed and labeled for outdoor installation. Supports and foundations shall prevent excessive vibration, settlement or movement of the equipment. Supports and foundations shall be in accordance with Section M1305.1.4.1.

Basically this is requiring a concrete pad or other approved material

M1401.5 Flood hazard.

In flood hazard areas as established by Table R301.2(1), heating and cooling equipment and appliances shall be located or installed in accordance with Section R322.1.6.

The manufactures listing (installation instructions) will provide the ground clearance required when outdoors


----------



## steveray (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess a better way of putting it is, someone told me that 2009 IRC required all equipment to be elevated 3" min (as we just switched)......and I was looking for the section....(Forgot to look back at 1305.1.4 for under floor)....I guess if we call a typical basement an under floor space, yes?....

JC....That is the part that makes no sense to me, no physical connection for water to "wick" and the requirement is stricter?


----------

